# Business Structure? LLC? S-Corp?



## Jason A (Mar 28, 2016)

Surprised no one has an opinion on this issue.


----------



## cheryl1 (Mar 7, 2015)

LLC won't give you as much protection as you think. Sole proprietorship with liability insurance is what my CPA recommended.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I went with LLC and liability insurance. I've got 2 of them (one not bee related) as my accountant preferred them to S Corp and Sole Proprietorship. Ironically I'd recently (3+ years ago) changed a FLP (also a non bee related business) to an S Corp but that's for long term tax benefits if/when the company is sold. All do shield relatively well. The liability insurance buttresses the personal property protection.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

I have a LLC with liability insurance. I would suggest talking with an Attorney or CPA. Your local SBA can get you access to these folks for a free consultation.


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

We can only tell what we have & have done . But, we are beekeepers not tax specialist , if you take our advice shame on you if it fails. That said, you should meet with a few tax professional so they can advise based on your situation . A few recommendations , find tax person who has experience with agriculture, schedule F on tax form. One thing I found is that if you file sch F you are not obligated to send in quarterly tax pmts as with sch C . Has clients both sole proprietor, LLC & Corp . Note I meet with a guy that only did sch C sole proprietors , that's all he knew so I went somewhere else. I also understand you should not consider llc or Corp until you have more that 80 to 100 k in revenue . To get a quick overview of the different structure & pros & cons of each go to Legalzoom.com. . Our business is structured as an LLC that elected to file taxes as a S Corp . Which passes thru profit or loss onto personal taxes via a K-1. We take a salary from the LLC monthly as an employee. ( another option to be discussed with tax person , how you get paid) We also have other businesses that file as sole proprietor ( sch c) & w-2 income & rental property. I spent time finding correct tax adviser & even had to change to new one this year as we grew. Good luck


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

LSPender said:


> I spent time finding correct tax adviser


Very well said, Larry


----------



## Jason A (Mar 28, 2016)

LSPender said:


> We can only tell what we have & have done . But, we are beekeepers not tax specialist , if you take our advice shame on you if it fails.


Thanks. I realize that, just curious. I have an appointment with a CPA that specializes in agriculture.


----------

